# Replacing back glass



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

I found a 220 gallon tank for sale locally. It's new, never used. The seller was drilling holes in the back for an overflow and the glass cracked in two places around the holes. If i were to replace the back glass with new would i need to completely dissasemble and re-seal all the joints. Or could i just replace the back glass? And if so, how reliable would the joints between the new and the old silicone be? It would be an awesome deal, even with the cost of a new back glass. I just would like some opinions on reliability before i pull the trigger. thanks, steve


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it were me, I'd just be looking to do just the back glass. It could depend on the age of the tank. I don't envy you for that job. That will be a big heavy piece of glass.


----------



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh well, the tank is no longer for sale anyway. It's a shame, with the replacement glass it would have been less than less than 200. I took to long to think about it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, if it was just the tank, a brand new one is just a little over $200.


----------



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Where do you buy tanks? Around here you can't even touch a 55 gallon for $200! I've seen one 220 gallon in a LFS several years ago and the tag said around $900 for the tank alone. The wholesale price for the replacement glass was $90 plus tax. That's 52sq ft. of glass at 6 bucks a square foot on a 220 gallon, not including cost of frames. Steve


----------

